# Array von einem eigenen Objekt erstellen



## Kayin (4. Jul 2004)

Hallo Leute! 

Wie kann ich ein Array von einer eigenen Klasse erstellen. Ich habe folgende Klasse geschrieben:


```
class Uebungen{
    
    String kennz;
    ArrayList students = new ArrayList();
    
    public Uebungen(){
    
    }
    
}
```

Dann habe ich versucht, ein Array davon zu erzeugen:

Uebungen[] studentList = new Uebungen[2];

Wenn ich nun aber mit

studentList[0].kennz = "Hallo!";

studentList füllen möchte, kommt eine NullPointerException.

Wie mache ich es richtig?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!

Gruß
Kayin


----------



## DrZoidberg (4. Jul 2004)

Wenn du ein Array erstellst, sind alle Elemente des Arrays anfangs auf 0 bzw. Null ( deshalb *Null*PointerException) gesetzt. Das heisst, dass noch keine Objekte im Array gespeichert sind.

Versuch es mal so


```
Uebungen[] studentList = new Uebungen[2];
for(int i=0; i<studentList.length; i++) {
    studentList[i]=new Uebungen();
}

studentList[0].kennz = "Hallo!";
```

_Editiert von P3AC3MAK3R: Code-Tags repariert_


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Jul 2004)

ähm..wie soll das gehen ? 



```
class Uebungen{ 
    
    private String kennz; 
    private ArrayList students = new ArrayList(); 
    
    public Uebungen(){ 
    
    } 
    public void setKennzeichnung(String k){
        kennz = k;
    }
    
} 




Uebungen[] studentList = new Uebungen[2]; 
for(int i=0; i<studentList.length; i++) { 
    studentList[i]=new Uebungen(); 
} 

studentList[0].setKennzeichnung("hallo");
```


Wenn dann schon richtig


----------



## Roar (4. Jul 2004)

wieso sollte das nicht gehen, ksg? der code der klasse und der der array intialisierung ist doch korrekt!?


----------



## Kayin (4. Jul 2004)

Yo stimmt! Ich hab' vergessen das Array mit Objekten zu füllen! (-_-')

Danke!
Kayin


----------



## DrZoidberg (4. Jul 2004)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm..wie soll das gehen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Kayin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> class Uebungen{
> 
> String kennz;
> ...



Ja, wenn man den Code so abändert, dass es nicht mehr geht, dann geht es nicht mehr. Da hast du wohl recht.


----------

